# Patch making



## sueson (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi! Does anyone have a suggestion for what type of machine to use for making patches? I have a small company and do mostly "cheer & dance team" patches . . .I don't want to sew directly on the items - also, what are the cut-outs shapes that I see for embroidery?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

A merrowing machine is generally used for the edges from what I've read. Hard to find and very expensive...

For creating the patches themselves, just about any embroidery machine will make them. It all depends on how many needles/colors you want to be able to do at any time.


----------



## sueson (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks, so first you embroider on any machine - then you "merrow" the edge?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

That is my understanding of how most places make patches...

I've made a couple and we just did a wide satin stitch for the edge. Not as good as a merrowing machine but they worked.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Patches are something that most people want the merrowed edge to prevent fraying of the twill or other material. I also make patches for local bike clubs. I explained to them that I do not merrow edges, I sewed out a sample and showed them and they were fine with that. I also cut the patches out in to custom shapes on my cutter then sew it like an appliqué. I use a satin stitch around the edges but leave 3mm between the edge and the satin stitch. This 3mm area is where they sew the patch on the garment. If you want you can heat seal the back but I tend not to being as mine are being sewed onto leather. I have had no complaints and they have returned for more patches. There are also preformed/shape patches you can purchase then embroider on.
Have a good day and good luck!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Merrowed patches generally come from companies that make the patches professionally, as merrow machines are quite expensive. 

One option is to buy blank patches and simply embroider them. There are several companies, the one I work for among them, that sell blanks. If I can help you out with any information, please let me know.


----------

